# Mechanic's gloves with built-in LED light



## Dodge (Mar 31, 2008)

Here

How cool is that? Has anyone tried them?

Would save me fumbling for a light when unloading my car trailer in the dark.


----------



## Jarl (Mar 31, 2008)

Batteries will be drained really scarily fast- better off with a decent headlamp.


----------



## Marduke (Mar 31, 2008)

Jarl said:


> Batteries will be drained really scarily fast- better off with a decent headlamp.



+1 on both accounts.


----------



## nerdgineer (Apr 1, 2008)

Johnny come lately, +1 more on that. Also, the location on the back of the finger means that the finger will shadow whatever you're working on so it'll probably be harder to see than it would have been with the light off (as you're eye will adjust to the brighter surroundings an make the shadow darker).


----------



## Buck91 (Apr 1, 2008)

Those look rather interesting. I can *definately* see some good use for them. Anybody ever have to look up around behind something which, no matter what you do with the worklight, flashlight or headlamp, remains shadowed? I could see getting a hand/finger twisted in there nicely. I've done a lot of car work, and it seems its always in the worst conditions. Not saying those gloves would replace a good work lamp of some type but they sure would be useful every now and again; especially for the quicky jobs (like tonight when I had to snug up my battery terminal).


----------



## Dodge (Apr 1, 2008)

Jarl said:


> Batteries will be drained really scarily fast- better off with a decent headlamp.



I don't see that. Little CR2016 keychain lights manage to last several hours. I wouldn't be looking at using these all day - just for, say, the 10 minutes it takes me to unload my racecar from the trailer in a dark circuit paddock. Or for checking the straps by the side of the road.

A decent headlamp is good, I'll admit, but the gloves have the advantage that
(1) I'll be wearing them anyway, so that's one less thing to find, and
(2) They'll work fine when I'm wearing a hat to keep the rain off, which isn't true of most headlamps.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Apr 1, 2008)

nerdgineer said:


> Johnny come lately, +1 more on that. Also, the location on the back of the finger means that the finger will shadow whatever you're working on so it'll probably be harder to see than it would have been with the light off (as you're eye will adjust to the brighter surroundings an make the shadow darker).


+1


----------



## mwaldron (Apr 1, 2008)

Dodge said:


> (2) They'll work fine when I'm wearing a hat to keep the rain off, which isn't true of most headlamps.



Sears has a solution for that too...


----------



## Marduke (Apr 1, 2008)

mwaldron said:


> Dodge said:
> 
> 
> > (2) They'll work fine when I'm wearing a hat to keep the rain off, which isn't true of most headlamps.
> ...



So do I


----------



## VanIsleDSM (Apr 2, 2008)

I think it's a great idea.. I use a keychain LED light when working on my car a lot.. very tight spaces and sometimes I have my hand(s) snaked down through a bunch of crap that a flashlight or headlamp just can't penetrate from above.. need to bring the tiny light right down to wherever I'm trying to pull a hard to reach bolt or whatever else... These would come in very handy (no pun intended)


----------



## mds82 (Apr 2, 2008)

it'd be cool to make a set of gloves with 1 cree Q5 and fiber optics running out to each finger tip so that you can see just by pointing to what you want... Now who's up for that build?


----------

